# feeling fed-up!!!!!



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I've just had my 3rd failed attempt at IVF and feel like i dont know what way to turn. It's so hard to think that it will ever happen naturally if i cant even get a positive on IVF. I've tried everything diet, nutrition, vitamins, accu, and yet every month i have to put up with major pain due to endo and sometimes it just feels like i might as well bang my head against a brick wall. I have my follow up app at the end of this month, hopefullly i'll be able to have another go but my eggs are not of great quality, which worries me even more. How many times do you have a go? im so confused!

I really really want a baby and feel life can be so cruel. 

Sorry just had to get that off my chest. Hope i haven't depressed anyone.

Sunflower Girl xxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

SG, best to speak to your consultant in full, however if your eggs are not great quality have you considered egg donation?

I dont know too much about it, but surely it is worth a try?

I wish you all the very best and I hope your dreams come true

Ktx


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hiya, thanks for your responses.

I dont have any cysts... well they didnt see any at ivf. As far as i know the endo was all taken away in 2004. I had to have a bowel op and removal of fibroids and cysts. I still experience pain every month but nothing compared to what it used to be like. It's defo a questions for the docs. I was already thinking maybe a short protocol would be am idea as i dont produce a lot of eggs.

I need some answers even if they are not what i want to here. xxxxx


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hi sunflower ivf is really difficult sometimes especially when it ends in bfn but dont give up we all have to just carry on until we get what we want. Is it that you dont produce a lot of eggs or are they just not so good quality wise if you dont produce a lot maybe a different protocol is a good idea it helped when i changed my protocol from lp to sp i responded a lot better hope this helps katie


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI SUNFLOWER
MY NAME IS LISA AND I HAD THREE ATTEMPTS AT DIFFERENT PROTOCOLS, DONT KNOW HOW MANY EGGS YOU HAVE PROUDUCED BUT I NEVER PROUDUCED MANY AT ALL IN FACT TWO CYCLES WERE CANCELLED THROUGH POOR RESPONSE
MY 3RD CYLE I MADE IT TO EC BUT ONLY GOT TWO EGGS SADLY ONLY ONE ONLY FERTILISED BUT NEVER WENT ON TO DIVIDE PROPERLY SO NOW MY ONLY OPTION IS EGG DONATION 
HAVE YOU TRIED SHORT PROTOCOL I WAS ON THAT AND ALSO STERIODS IT DIDN'T REALLY MAKE A DIFFERNCE TO ME BUT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT IF YOU NEED ANY ADVICE I WILL TRY AND HELP YOU TAKE CARE LISA XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

sunflower girl,

So sorry to read your post. Its hard to keep thinking   thoughts when you go through what you have gone through but maybe if you try again or do what KT said about the egg donation you may be supprised.  Either way I think you need to have a deep discussion with your clinic and you will know deep down what you feel is right as you are the one that has to go through the tx.

Take care. Blown you a  for luck


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for all your responses.

i will definately see about a different protocol. I do make eggs, just not many and i think they are at the lower end of the quality scale. 

It's so sad for all of us, i truly hope we all get our wishes.

Lots of love Sunflower Girl xxx


----------

